# Neuer PC friert häufig ein



## Christophär (16. Februar 2011)

*Neuer PC friert häufig ein*

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen, da ich mich aber ein paar Jahre gar nicht mehr mit Hardware beschäftigt habe, bin ich sehr ahnungslos. Mit dem PC möchte ich spielen, auch einige Anwendungen nutzen. Video- und Grafikbearbeitung ist aber kein Thema.

Mein Budget beträgt etwa 1150€. Ich schreib hier mal in etwa rein, was ich mir vorgestellt habe und dann könnt ihr mir sagen, warum das total doof ist und was ich austauschen sollte.


CPU: *i5-2500*   (Alternativ: X6 1090/1100, siehe Mainboard.)
Mainboard: Da bin ich völlig planlos. Was es können soll: LAN, Audio, 3x SATA-600 (Ich will nicht auf die neuen Chips warten und mit DVD, HDD und SSD sollte ich 3 SATA-600 nutzen korrekt? Eine 2. Festplatte plane ich nicht ein. Alles was viel Platz braucht und nicht auf die Festplatte passt kommt auf eine externe Platte. Oder ist es eine Alternative, ein fehlerhaftes Mainboard zu kaufen und das dann zu tauschen? Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich hier? Gibt es Hersteller, die das Board günstig tauschen? 2 Mainboards à 130€ wären mir zu teuer.
CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2*
RAM: *2x4096MB G.Skill RipjawsX K2 GSK Series DDR3-1333 CL7 Kit*
Grafikkarte: *1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom*
DVD-Laufwerk: *LG DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz*
HDD: *Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB*
SSD: *64GB Crucial RealSSD C300 Series CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1 2.5"*
Netzteil: *Netzteil 550W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ Silber*
Gehäuse: *ATX CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Mini Tower o.NT Schwarz*. Wichtig ist mir hier eigentlich nur, dass es halbwegs gut aussieht, einen Staubfilter hat und alle Teile reinpassen.


In dieseer Zusammenstellung wären das etwa 1000€. Über den RAM hab ich mir bisher keine Gedanken gemacht. Was haltet ihr davon?

Was brauche ich außerdem an Kabeln, etc. Evtl einen Festplattenrahmen für die SSD?


Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Schaut alles erstmal gut aus, ich würde aber ein günstigeres Ram kit nehmen, das günstigste DDR3 1333 reicht auch aus, solange es den Speicher hat.
Zum mobo:ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Christophär (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Bei dem Mainboard hätte ich doch auch das Problem bezüglich P67. Wer liefert überhaupt noch solche Boards aus? Ich hab nur gesehen, dass Alternate und Mindfactory atm keine 1155-Boards ausliefern.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Geizhals hilft
Da kann man sehen, welche shops es lieferbar haben
Ansonsten kannst du mal bei den anderen Boards, die deine Anforderungen erfüllen, schauen
Filter FTW
Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) 3x/4x/6x | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Das Extreme 4 ist schon ne gute Basis, bei der CPU würde ich das K Modell nehmen damit ist auch die Möglichkeit für Übertaktung gegeben. Falls nicht reicht auch ein H 67 Board. Beim RAM würde ich wegen dem Kühler auf solche Hahnenkamm - Modelle verzichten und CL 7 würde man auch quasi nicht merken. Dieser Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto , GeIL Value Plus , Corsair XMS3  oder exceleram Black Sark  würde ausreichen. Kabel sollten alle dabei sein, und lt Beschreibung ist ein Einschubadapter im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Christophär (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

So ein Filter ist ja mal was tolles. Er bringt nur nichts wenn man nach "2x SATA 6Gb/s RAID 0/1/5/10 (P67)" immer aufhört, weil man sich denkt "Das sind ja wieder nur 2x SATA-600" ^^

Welche Vorteile bietet das ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 gegenüber dem ASUS P8P67, P67?

Und welche Unterschiede bietet sich zwischen den 2 SATA-600 auf P67 und den 2 auf Marvell® 9120?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Hi,

die 64GB Crucial SSD hat eine nicht so tolle Schreibgeschwindigkeit. Etwas ausgewogener wäre hier die Corsair Force Series 60GB, 2.5", oder die OCZ Vertex 2 90GB im 3,5"-Format.
Beim CM 690 II Advanced ist einen Adapterrahmen von 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll dabei.

Den Empfehlungen von DrBakterius und HansvonWurst schließe ich mich an 



Christophär schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile bietet das ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 gegenüber dem ASUS P8P67, P67?



Es ist besser ausgestattet, es ist z.B. ein USB3.0-Frontpanel mit dabei. 

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## Christophär (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

CPU: i5-2500K
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
RAM: 2x4096MB G.Skill RipjawsX K2 GSK Series DDR3-1333 CL7 Kit
Grafikkarte: 1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom
DVD-Laufwerk: LG DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB
SSD: 90GB Corsair Force 2,5" (6.3cm) SATA-II retail
Netzteil: Netzteil 550W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ Silber
Gehäuse: ATX CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Mini Tower o.NT Schwarz

In dieser Zusammenstellung wären das bei Mindfactory 1040€ + 125€ bei anderem Anbieter für das ASRock P67. + Versandkosten bin ich damit knapp unter 1200€. Das wär absolut OK.


Über was muss ich mir sonst noch Gedanken machen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Schaut bis auf den Ram nett aus, nimm da das billigste 8GB kit beim Anbieter


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Schaut bis auf den Ram nett aus, nimm da das billigste 8GB kit beim Anbieter


Jap, dank der Heatspreader der RipJaws könnte es zu Platzproblemen mit dem Mugen2 kommen... Sonst sieht es sehr gut aus


----------



## Christophär (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ah, da ist beim Copy-Paste was schief gelaufen, hatte jetzt mal folgenden Ram ausgewählt: 2x4096MB Exceleram PC3-10666 CL-9-9-9-24

Habt ihr noch Ratschläge bezüglich des Online Händlers? Das MB bestell ich einfach beim günstigsten Anbieter laut Geizhals. Aber was mach ich beim Rest? Es macht ja keinen Sinn wegen den Versandkosten alles einzeln zu bestellen. Gibt es also eine schnelle Möglichkeit rauszufinden, wer der günstigste Händler ist?


Und nochmal die Frage wegen SATA-600, macht es irgendwelche Unterschiede, welche Laufwerke ich an den P67 hänge und welche an den Marvell® 9120?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*



Christophär schrieb:


> Über was muss ich mir sonst noch Gedanken machen?



Ein passendes DVI/HDMI-Kabel hast Du bereits?

Sonst sieht das sehr gut aus.

Bei geizhals.at/de kannst Du den günstigsten Anbieter ermitteln. Günstig sind meist hardwareversand.de, mindfactory.de, hoh.de oder vv-computer.de

Afaik macht es keinen Unterschied, wo Du die Sata-Geräte einstöpselst

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*



> Und nochmal die Frage wegen SATA-600, macht es irgendwelche Unterschiede, welche Laufwerke ich an den P67 hänge und welche an den Marvell® 9120?


Sollte eigendlich egal sein. Bei den Händlern würde ich versuchen bei Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory ( Nachts bestellen spart Versandkosten -> Midnight Shopping ) zu ordern. Notfalls die Auswahl anpassen damit man mit einem Händler klarkommt.


----------



## Christophär (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

DVI-Kabel bestell ich dann zusammen mit dem neuen Monitor (HP ZR24w).

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure schnelle und KOMPETENTE Hilfe. Ich muss jetzt erstmal ins Training und sobald ich nach Hause komme, wird bestellt. Kann ich bei geizhals.at/de auch den günstigsten Anbieter für mehrere Produkte auf einmal suchen?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Bei Geizhals musst Du die Artikel in die Wunschliste legen und dann unten rechts auf "Günstigste Anbieter ermitteln" klicken.

Monitor könntest Du Dir auch diesen mal näher anschauen: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24"

Softy


----------



## Christophär (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Jetzt fällt mir doch noch was ein. Bin grad bei der Suche nach dem günstigsten Händler. Dabei ist mir noch was bezüglich der GraKa aufgefallen:

Lieber

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample GLH, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1701) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder

Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*



Christophär schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mir doch noch was ein. Bin grad bei der Suche nach dem günstigsten Händler. Dabei ist mir noch was bezüglich der GraKa aufgefallen:
> 
> Lieber
> 
> ...


Nimm besser die Phantom oder die hier:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Christophär (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Leider finde ich jetzt keinen Online-Shop, der das ASRock P67 Extreme4 lieferbar hat. Was mache ich also, den Rest bestellen morgen bei Schwanthaler Computer anrufen, bei denen steht es zumindest als bestellbar drin und falls das nicht möglich ist bzw zu lange dauert dort einfach ein alternatives Board von ASUS kaufen?
edit: Ich wohne in München, dort könnte ich es halt abholen und müsste nicht noch warten, bis es geliefert wird.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Wenn das mit dem Extreme4 nicht hinhaut oder Du nicht warten kannst/willlst, könntest Du je nach benötigter Ausstattung das ASUS P8P67, ASUS P8P67 Pro,, ASUS P8P67 Evo, ASUS Sabertooth P67 oder ASUS P8P67 Deluxe nehmen.

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## -MIRROR- (17. Februar 2011)

Hi!

Ich würde eher eine Spinpoint F4 2000GB kaufen.
Sowie eine 124GB SSD. Siehe die neue PCGH eine extremememory.
Beim Netzteil gibt es auch bessere in dem Preisbreich.
Das Gehäuse ist Top. Ich habe es selber und ein 2,5''-Rahmen ist da schon dabei.
Die Grafikkarte ist auch toll, ich würde aber eher zur Golden Sample GLH tendieren mit 800MHz Chiptakt.


----------



## Christophär (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Das Mainboard ist jetzt verfügbar bei einem Händler, allerdings für 140€ statt 124€. Bestellen oder doch lieber das ASUS P8P67 für 125€?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*



Christophär schrieb:


> Das Mainboard ist jetzt verfügbar bei einem Händler, allerdings für 140€ statt 124€. Bestellen oder doch lieber das ASUS P8P67 für 125€?



Überleg mal...
Das günstigere natürlich


----------



## Christophär (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Oh man, der Name ist Programm: Ich bin wirklich ein Schraubenverdreher und lasse mich wirklich die ganze Zeit aufs Neue verwirren.

Bei Mindfactory ist die 1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 Phantom GDDR5 PCIe (340€) nicht lieferbar, sondern nur bestellt. Welche von den Alternativen wähle ich:
1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 GLH "Goes Like Hell" (316€)
1280MB Gainward GeForce GTX570 GoldenSample GDDR5  (313€)
1280MB Gigabyte GeForce GV-N570 OC  (328€)

edit:

Ich sehe gerade, dass sie die Phantom anderen Händlern deutlich günstiger zu haben ist, also ~315€ + Liefergebühren


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Hi, ich würde entweder die Gigabyte GTX570 OC nehmen, oder die Phantom wo anders bestellen. Die GLH soll recht laut sein, zur anderen weiß ich nix.

Softy


----------



## Christophär (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Bin jetzt gerade am bestellen. Kommt das öfter vor, dass ein Produkt, das am Nachmittag noch 80€ kostet, in der Nacht plötzlich 95€ kostet ? Ist das der Kostenausgleich für die wegfallenden Versandkosten zwischen 0-6 Uhr ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Genau das ist der Punkt, den viele kritisieren!


----------



## Christophär (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Oh man ist das anstrengend. Man muss bei jedem einzelnen Produkt wieder schauen was mit dem Preis passiert ist. Teilweise sind die Sachen nicht verfügbar oder kosten plötzlich deutlich mehr, als 5 Stunden vorher


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Mein Tipp: Midfactory hat auch Tochterunternehmen, deren Preise sich um wenige Cent unterscheiden. Vibuonline und Drivecity zum Beispiel. Die haben die Versndkosten auch tagsüber relativ niedrig


----------



## Christophär (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Vielen Dnank für den Tipp. Ich hab es jetzt gerade dank Geizhals und leichten Änderungen geschafft, dass ich alles bei 2 Händlern bekomme und alle Teile sofort lieferbar sind. Ich hoffe, dass das 10 Minuten anhält


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Dann mal los und viel Glück


----------



## Christophär (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ich hab schon alles bestellt, nur scheinbar gibt es immer noch Lieferschwierigkeiten mit der Gainward GTX 570 Phantom.


Jetzt spiele ich grad mit dem Gedanken, mir eine andere Grafikkarte zu bestellen um die Lieferung zu bestellen. Ich erwäge auch eine 580 zu bestellen. Erstmal die Frage: Würde sich diese bei einem i5-2600K überhaupt lohnen und falls ja: Welches Modell lohnt sich? Ich würde nach Möglichkeit am liebsten beim gelichen Händler bleiben, damit das ganze möglichst schnell vorangeht, da die anderen Teile von anderen Händlern heute angekommen sind. 

Welches Modell wähle ich also?

570: PC-Komponenten Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe GTX 570 | hoh.de
580: PC-Komponenten Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe GTX 580 | hoh.de

edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab jetzt schnell bei einem anderen Händler die Phantom bestellt.Sogar versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Es sind jetzt alle Teile da und der Rechner ist zusamengebaut, dabei sind aber noch ein paar Sachen aufgetaucht, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war.

1. P4 oder P8 Stecker ans Mainboard?

2. Für was ist das kurze Kabel, das mit der Grafikkarte kommt, ist einmal 6 Pin auf zweimal 4 Pin oder so.

3. Die Graka hat 2 Buchsen für den Strom. Das bequiet straight power 550 bietet 2 Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarte: VGA1 und VGA2, der VGA1 hat einmal 6 Pin + 2 Pin und 6 Pin. VGA2 hat 6 + 2 Pin. Schließe ich also einfach nur VGA1 auf die 8 8ins + 6 Pins der Grafikkarte oder einmal VGA1 und einmal VGA2?

4. Schließe ich die Gehäuse-Lüfter an das Netzteil oder ans Mainboard?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*



Christophär schrieb:


> Es sind jetzt alle Teile da und der Rechner ist zusamengebaut, dabei sind aber noch ein paar Sachen aufgetaucht, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war.
> 
> 1. P4 oder P8 Stecker ans Mainboard?



Ist egal, macht keinen Unterschied, welchen du nimmst.



Christophär schrieb:


> 2. Für was ist das kurze Kabel, das mit der Grafikkarte kommt, ist einmal 6 Pin auf zweimal 4 Pin oder so.



Das ist der Strom-Adapter, falls dein Netzteil kein PCIe Stromstecker hat.



Christophär schrieb:


> 3. Die Graka hat 2 Buchsen für den Strom. Das bequiet straight power 550 bietet 2 Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarte: VGA1 und VGA2, der VGA1 hat einmal 6 Pin + 2 Pin und 6 Pin. VGA2 hat 6 + 2 Pin. Schließe ich also einfach nur VGA1 auf die 8 8ins + 6 Pins der Grafikkarte oder einmal VGA1 und einmal VGA2?



Wenn deine Grafikkarte 2x 6Pin Stromanschluss hat, dann schließt du auch nur die 2x 6 Pin vom Netzteil an, der +2 hängt dann in der Luft, da du den nicht brauchst.



Christophär schrieb:


> 4. Schließe ich die Gehäuse-Lüfter an das Netzteil oder ans Mainboard?



Mainboard, sofern die Leitung lang genug sind, ist sie es nicht, dann ans Netzteil.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Zum VGA-Strom:
Die Grafikkarte hat 8 Pin + 6 Pin. Meine Frage war, ob ich in beide die Stecker des VGA1-Kabels des Netzteils stecke, oder in den einen den VGA2-Stecker und in den anderen einen der beiden VGA1-Stecker.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Öhm, welche Grafikkarte hast du? Das ist mir jetzt nicht genau bewusst.
Wenn du den 6+2 Pin und den 6 Pin brauchst, dann benutzt du den auch.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ein Gainward Phantom GTX 570.


Genau, ich brauche beide. Meine Frage war eben nur, ob es einen Unterschied macht ob ich in den einen einen Stecker des VGA1-Kabels des Netzteils stecke und in den anderen den Stecker des VGA2-Kabels oder in beide die beiden Stecker des VGA1.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Du meinst jetzt mit VGA das Netzteil, oder?
Nein, macht keinen Unterschied, kannst du so machen, wie es dir passt.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ich meine mit VGA1 das Kabel des Netzteils, weil be quiet das so bezeichnet. Es sind zwei Kabel die be quiet für Grafikkarten zur Verfügung stellt: VGA1 und VGA2. An 
Letzterem ist nur ein Stecker ( 6 + 2), an Ersterem sind es zwei Stecker ( 6 und 6 + 2).


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Aha, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, welches NT du von BeQuiet hat. Hat es KM?
Ansonsten nutzt du VGA 1 und VGA 2, einmal den 6+2 und dann den 6 Pin.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Was ist KM? Netzteil ist das straight power 550W.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

KM = Kabelmanagment, Abnehmbare Kabel.

Du nimmst einmal Strippe VGA 1 und dann VGA 2, davon schließt du die Grafikkarte an.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Wunderbar, vielen Dank. Na dann kann ich das Ding mal anwerfen, bin gespannt, was ich alles verpfuscht habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Sag bescheid, ob alles rennt.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

So, erster Bootvorgang war efolgreich. Bin ganz begeistert vom EFI BIOS. Nur hat er mir da gerade noch nicht die SSD angezeigt. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Hm, keine Ahnung, woran hast du die SSD angeschlossen, an welchem Port?
Schon mal die Windows DVD eingelegt und geguckt, was dir das Menü an Festplatten zum Installieren anbietet?


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ja, hab ich gemacht, da bietet er mir nur die normale HDD an. Die SSD hängt an einem der beiden SATA600 Ports (P68, nicht Marvell)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Mal umgesteckt?
Kabel ausgetauscht?
Stromstecker sitzt richtig drin?


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Sie ist da. Ich habe sie jetzt mal auf einen der beiden Marvell-Ports angeschlossen und sie läuft. Jetzt kämpfe ich mich mal durch die Windows-Installation. Vielen Dank für Deine kompetente Hilfe zu so später Uhrzeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Wegen der Windows Installation kannst du den Link in meiner Signatur anklicken, hab da ein How To gebaut, damit man leichter durch die Win Installation kommt und nichts vergisst.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Hehe, danke, habs leider erst jetzt gesehen und die Windows-Installation ist schon durch. Jetzt gehts an die Treiberinstallation.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ok, Treiber sind ja nicht das Problem, einfach alles vom Hersteller ziehen, was du brauchst, die beiliegende DVD würde ich nicht benutzen, lohnt nicht, ist meist auch nur Müll drauf, den keiner braucht.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Naja, ein paar Sachen sind schon dabei, die sinnvoll sind, wie z.B. die Chipsatztreiber, etc. und man muss ja nicht, wie Du schon sagst, jeden Müll zu installieren. Was zum Teufel sind Sachen wie die Intel Management Engine, etc. die möchte ich wohl nicht haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Die sind aber veraltet, daher solche Sachen, wie Chipsattreiber, Grakatreiber ausm Web ziehen.
Ich hab z.B. die Brett DVD erst gar nicht ausgepackt und mir den Kram online gezogen, den ich brauchte, hat insgesamt 10 Minuten gedauert, dann lief alles.
Der Rest kommt über die Windows Update Funktion, einfach mal gucken, was da noch als zusätzliche Updates angeboten werden, meist noch ein neuer Lan Treiber oder ein Monitor Treiber.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Oha, erster Bluescreen, keine Ahnung was da los war, ich hoffe das tritt nicht häufiger auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Sagst du noch mal, welche Hardware du jetzt hast?
(Oder einfach in deine Signatur eintragen und dann den Haken einsetzen bei anzeigen)


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Jetzt habe ich alles eingetragen, aber finde den Haken zum Anzeigen nicht 

Mein PC

Prozessor
    i5-2600K

Mainboard
    ASUS P8P67

Arbeitsspeicher
    2x4096MB Exceleram PC3-10666 CL-9-9-9-24 "Black Sark"

Festplatte(n)
    SSD: Corsair F120 und Samsung HD103SJ

Grafikkarte
    Gainward GTX570 Phantom


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Geh mal in das Kontrollzentrum, dort auf Signatur bearbeiten. Da schreibst du deine Hardware rein (z.B. wie ich das hab).
Wenn du dann einen neuen Post machst, steht beim Tippen "zusätzlichen Einstellungen", dort den Haken bei Signatur anzeigen reinmachen.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Done.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Genau so. 

Wegen des Blue Screens...kann am RAM liegen, da du ja 4 Module hast. Wenn das wieder auftreten sollte, nimmst du einfach mal zwei raus und lässt nur ein 4GB Kit drin, wenn das dann problemlos läuft, weiß du, dass es an den RAMs liegt.


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Hm, jetzt ist er kurzfristig ganz eingefroren, aber darum werde ich mich wohl dann nach dem Aufstehen kümmern.Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ich entsorge mich jetzt auch, der Kostenfaktor pennt endlich, das werde ich dann auch machen.
Teste mal und check die RAMs, könnte daran liegen, außerdem musst du dein Netzteil noch mal eintragen, fehlt irgendwie in der Signatur.


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Am besten trägt er ALLES ein und macht die Schrift kleiner und ngrau wie bei mir ^^


----------



## Christophär (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Die Signatur wurde wieder editiert. Sonst noch Wünsche ? 

Bisher kein weiterer Absturz. Die beiden bisherigen Abstürze sind glaub ich während der Installation der Graka-Treiber passiert. Ich habe jetzt mal den neusten Treiber von der Gainward-Seite runtergeladen und installieren ihn mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Du hast eine Nvidia, also einfach von Nvidia den neusten Treiber und fertig, sollte problemlos laufen.


----------



## Christophär (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Der Rechner stürzt immer noch häufig (~ alle 2h) ab. Ich kann dabei kein Muster entdecken.

Was sind meine weiteren Schritte?

1. Alle Stecker prüfen.
2. ???


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Hi,

Überprüf mal den RAM mit MemTest - Download - CHIP Online.  Sollte ein paar Stunden laufen.

Hast Du einen i5-2500k oder i7 2600k? In der Signatur steht i5-2600k, den gibts nicht 

Softy


----------



## danomat (27. Februar 2011)

Jo. Falls er aber sowieso alle 2 Stunden abstürzt nochmal RAM ausbauen oder hast du quantis Ratschlag schon befolgt?


----------



## Christophär (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

i5-2500K. Ich war etwas müde, als ich das eingetragen habe 

Muss ich Memtest auf ne bootable CD brennen oder gibt es eine Version die in Windows läift (chip.de-Screenshot)?

edit:

@danomat: Meinst du den Ratschlag die Hälfte der Ram-Module rauszunehmen? Ich habe nicht wie von quanti geschrieben vier Module, sondern zwei, aber das ist ja egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ja, Memtest kann nur laufen, wenn Windows nicht auf die RAMs zugreifen kann.
Achso, du hast 2x4GB war mir jetzt nicht klar.
Kann aber am RAM liegen, nimm mal nur einen Riegel oder versucht dir einen anderen Riegel zu leihen.


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Memtest läuft jetzt. Bisher (43%) gab es keine Probleme. Soll ich eigentlich bei der Konfiguration des Tests etwas verändern? Was für Fehler würde Memtest erkennen? Kaputte Module bestimmt, aber erkennt es auch Kompatibilitäts-Probleme mit dem Mainboard? Was mache ich falls auch weiterhin keine Fehler bei Memtest auftauchen? Gibt es irgendweche Logprogramme, die mir bei der Fehlererkennung helfen und deren Protokolle auch einfach zu verstehen sind?

Zu den Fehlern: Am Anfang waren 1-2 Bluescreens dabei, danach ist jedes Mal das Bild eingefroren, vielleicht hilft das ja bei der Fehlererkennung.


edit: Ich dachte der Prozentwert hinter "Pass" steht für die Gesamtdauer. Also der Test läuft jetzt 1,5h und es ist noch kein Fehler aufgetreten. Ich bin eh noch ein wenig wach, also lasse ich es noch ein bisschen laufen. Ich gehe aber mal nicht davon aus, dass noch ein Fehler auftreten wird. Also werde ich nach dem Aufstehen erst mal ein RAM-Modul rausnehmen, bis ein Absturz kommt, dann das Modul austauschen. Was mache ich danach?


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

Es würde helfen wenn du uns sagst was auf dem BSOD stand.
Fehleranalyse betreibt man folgendermaßen:
Ist der Fehler reproduzierbar->mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Softwarefehler. Man überprüft welche Dateien als letztes geschrieben wurden. Überprüfen ob eine Live-CD/DVD wie Knoppix funktioniert.
Kommt ein Hardwaredefekt in Frage: Kabel, Temperaturen, Spannungen und Steckkarten prüfen.
Fehler immer noch da->BIOS Reset/Update machen, anschließend "load optimized defaults" laden und abspeichern (wichtig).
Fehler tritt immer noch auf->Alles nicht benötigte abklemmen, nur jeweils ein RAM-Modul mit Memtest checken.
Fehler immer noch da->ggf. andere energiesparende Graka verbauen (z.B. Ati X1300, IGP).
Fehler immer noch da->NT tauschen.
Fehler immer noch da->CPU mit Prime untertaktet checken.
Fehler immer noch da->Mobo Defekt.
Das ganze lässt sich mit einer P.O.S.T.-Card vereinfachen (diese gibt einen Fehlercode aus, wie es manche MBs haben).

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Gerade eben BSOD: INTERRUPT_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED. Nach dem Restart direkt wieder, nach dem Login, noch bevor ich den Desktop sehen konnte.

Jetzt wird es ganz komisch: Nach dem Login hat sich der Desktop nicht geöffnet. Hintergrund war schwarz, Taskmanager ließ sich noch aufrufen. Hab versucht über den Taskmanager den Explorer zu starten, aber es ist nichts passiert.

Deuten diese Fehler auf ein Software-Problem hin oder sind sie durch die zahlreichen Abstürze erst entstanden?


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ist deine CPU übertaktet?
Was von meinen o.g. Punkten hast du denn schon abgehakt? Sind alle Anschlüße aufm Mobo korrekt?


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ich werde den PC jetzt direkt nochmal formatieren und Windows 7 neu installieren.

Beim ersten Mal ist der erste BSOD aufgetaucht, als ich die Grafikkarten-Treiber installiert habe. Ich werde genau darauf achten, wann diesmal der erste Absturz auftaucht.

Der Feher war bisher nicht reproduzierbar. Ich habe vorher den PC nochmal aufgemacht, alle Stecker geprüft etc. Knoppix habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, dazu bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Gerade als ich auf der Knoppix-Seite war kam eben ein BSOD und ich bin danach nicht mehr auf den Desktop gekommen. Jetzt läuft gerade die Neuinstallation.


Wegen der Übertaktung bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, im ASUS EFI BIOS gibt es 3 Modi, einen Normal, einen energiesparenden Modus und einen "ASUS-optimiert". Ich habe letzteren ausgewählt, weiß aber nicht genau, ob die CPU da automatisch übertaktet wird.



Zu den Temperaturen und Spannungen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen.

EFI BIOS sagt:

CPU-Spannung: 1,13 V
3,3V: 3,376
5V: 5,120
12V: 12,192


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Der Tweaker bedeutet, dass du nun übertakten kannst, aber solange du keine anderen Werte eingibst, übertaktest du auch nicht.


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Die Windows-Installation ist gleich fertig. Ich hab jetzt im BIOS zur Sicherheit nochmal die optimierten Standardwerte ausgewählt, obwohl ich eigentlich nichts Wichtiges verändert hatte. Eigentlich nur so Sachen wie den Parallel-Port deaktiviert etc.

Ich installiere jetzt dann gleich mal die Treiber. Sobald dann ein Absturz kommt, mache ich das BIOS-Update.


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Falsch. Bei ASUS gibts ne Automatik, die man ganz lapidar per Klick aktiviert. 
Wenn er nicht weiß was er da tut sollte er ein BIOS-Reset durchführen (Auftrag erkannt lieber Christophär??). Mit Tools wie CPU-Z kannst du übrigens die Daten auslesen.

LG Hübie


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Was für ein Bios ist denn drauf?


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

ASUS EFI BIOS. Version weiß ich gerade nicht, müsste ich beim nächsten Restart nachschauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ich meine natürlich die Bios Version.

Du kannst das Bios updaten, ist recht einfach.
Danach die Defaults Loaden (meist mit F1 nach dem neustart) und dann schaust du rein, ob alles korrekt erkannt wird, danach Windows neu installieren.


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

1.0.0.1029

Ich finde das Bios etwas unübersichtlich. Wird die CPU automatisch übertaktet, wenn ich im EZ-Modus auf "ASUS optimiert" gehe? Hatte das am Anfang aktiviert und bin dann in der erweiterten Modus und da habe ich dann auch keine Einstellung gefunden, wo ich Übertaktung an-/ausschalten kann. Ist es also nur möglich die Übertaktung zu deaktivieren, wenn ich aus dem erweiterten Modus zurück in den EZ-Modus gehen und dann das "Normal"-Profil auswähle?

Ist ja eigentlich auch egal, es ist auf jeden Fall die optimierten Standardwerte ausgewählt. Jetzt installiere ich die Treiber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Du musst Bios 0408 drauf haben, Bios 0606 ist neuer, das kannst du dir von Asus runterladen, die ROM Datei aufm Stick kopieren und dann im Bios updaten.


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Hehe sorry, die Versionsnummer die ich geschrieben hab ist die Version des Marvell-BIOS.


ASUS Bios Version ist die 0701. Auf der ASUS Seite finde ich 4 Versionen:

0804, 1003, Beta 1053 und 1204. Also installiere ich mal 1204 sobald wieder ein BSOD oder Freeze auftritt? Ist für das Bios-Update wichtig mit was für einem Dateisystem der USB-Stick formatiert ist?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ja, 1204 ist das aktuelle.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Jep, das 1204 ist das neueste, richtig. Lade es dir runter und probiere es aus.


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

So. 1204 ist installiert. Bin jetzt dabei die Windows Treiber zu installieren.

Runtergeladen habe ich:

Von der ASUS-Seite:
Intel-Chipset
NEC-USB
Marvell-SATA
Realtek-Audio
Realtek LAN

Von Nvidia:
266.58


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Mach erst mal nur das drauf, was du laut Geräte Manager brauchst, also Grafik und Lan, den Rest noch nicht.


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Ich hab jetzt schon Intel-Chipsatz, LAN, NVIDIA und Audio installiert. Im Geräte-Manager sind noch 4 nicht erkannte Geräte: PCI-Kommunikationscontroller, Unbekanntes Gerät, und 2mal USB-Controller.

Soll ich jetzt nicht noch den NEC USB-Treiber installieren?


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Bisher kein Absturz, aber der Rechner ist auch noch nicht lang gelaufen. Ich bin zwischen 17.00 Uhr und 19.00 Uhr unterwegs. Soll ich in dieser Zeit irgendein Programm laufen lassen, oder den PC einfach an lassen und schauen ob er noch läuft, wenn ich wieder da bin?


NEC USB Treiber ist jetzt auch installiert. Bleiben noch PCI-Kommunikationscontroller, Unbekanntes Gerät bei den unbekannten Geräten. Eines davon könnte der Bluetooth-Controller sein. Wie finde ich raus, was für Geräte das sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Du musst das, was im Geräte Manager noch fehlt, installieren. Danach guckst du und probierst aus, ob alles läuft.

Wenn du ein unbekanntest Gerät hast, dann lass ihn online nach Treibern suchen, mal gucken, was er findet.


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

So, es ist nur noch ein fehlendes Gerät und das ist laut google die Intel Management Engine. Damit sollten dann alle Treiber installiert sein.

Bisher noch kein Absturz. Ich bin jetzt gleich für 2 Stunden unterwegs. Soll ich in der Zeit was laufen lassen?


----------



## Christophär (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

So jetzt haben wir den ersten Absturz.

Beim Booten steht jetzt gerade etwas von "CPU Fan Error!" Im Bios sehen Temperatur und UPM aber normal aus. Muss jetzt wie gesagt los und mach später weiter.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

Gewöhne dir mal bitte an den "Bearbeiten"-Buttonrechts unten bei deinem Beitrag zu benutzen ,anstatt einen neuen Beitrag zu schreiben. Das was du machst, nennt man Doppelposts und ist im Forum unerwünscht.

Was war der Fehler ? wohl kaum ein bluescreen, was dann ?

Schau mal in deinem Bios nach, ob da alles stimmt. Ansonsten musst du dir sicher sein, dass du den Intel Chipsatz Treiber definitiv richtig und auch den Neuen installiert hast.


----------



## Hübie (28. Februar 2011)

Setze die Lüfterdrehzahl die den Alarm auslösen soll herunter. Meiner dreht auch sehr langsam an, so dass ich 400 rpm einstellen musste.

LG Hübie

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Christophär (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC // ~1150€*

So, zuerst einmal möchte ich mich nochmal herzliche für den ausführlichen und kompetenten Support bedanken. Ich hatte die letzten Tage leider gar keine Zeit mich um meinen neuen PC zu kümmern, aber das soll sich jetzt ändern. @-MIRROR-: Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Doppelposts werden nicht mehr vorkommen.

Zu meinem Problem:

Mein PC freezt unregelmäßig. Bisher ist er seit der 2. Installation erst einmal eingefroren, aber ich habe ihn eigentlich auch nur einmal benutzt. Ich habe auch mal die anderen Threads bezüglich Freezes gelesen und poste daher mal die Screenshots von "eventvwr" und CrystalDiskInfo. Bei "perfmon /rel" hab ich nichts bemerkenswertes gefunden. Memtest ist schonmal ohne Fehler gellaufen, dabei waren beide Riegel installiert. Ich werde es nachher (während ich im Training bin) mal nur mit einem Riegel laufen lassen. Davor hätte ich noch ein wenig Zeit, also wie soll ich diese nutzen? Der bishe einzige Freeze seit der Neuinstalltion ist erst aufgetaucht als schon alle Treiber installiert waren. Im BIOS sind die optimized defaults geladen, bis auf eine Änderung: Ich habe die min. APM des CPU-Lüfters auf 400 runtergesetzt. Intel-Chipsatz-Treiber ist folgender: Intel_Chipset_V9201015_XPVostaWin7.zip (von der ASUS Seite).


edit: Screen vom HWMonitor habe ich auch angehängt.
edit2: Screen von mehreren Fenstern von CPU-Z angehängt.
edit3: Oh man, jetzt stürtzt er wieder seit 3 Stunde nicht ab. Als ich versucht habe den PC normal zu nutzen, vor der Windows7-Neuinstallation, ist er etwa im 1-Stunden-Rhythmus abgestürtzt.


----------



## FreezerX (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC friert häufig ein*

> Wie geht es deinem PC nun? Hast du einen Freund bei dem du einen DDR3 Riegel leihen kannst für ein paar Tage? Wenn ja, lass den PC damit einfach mal eine Zeit lang laufen, am besten in einem RAM-Slot den du noch nicht benutzt hast bisher, damit kann man zwei Fehlerquellen auf einmal ausschließen.
> Hast du vorm PC-Zusammenbau geerdet? 
> Als letzten Tipp hätte ich folgenden:
  Lass den PC einfach stundenlang alleine im Bios laufen, und schau ob er dort auch abstürzt.
Wenn er abstürzt im Bios, dann lass Minimalkonfiguration im BIOS laufen (Mainboard+CPU+Kühler+Grafik(am besten mit ner anderen als der GTX570), ohne Laufwerk, HDD, SSD, Maus, sonstigen Steckern und RAM). Stürzt er so ab: Fehler in Mainboard oder CPU, stürzt er nicht ab: Fehler in RAM(-Ports), HDD/SSD(-Ports),etc..


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC friert häufig ein*

Die "Command Rate (CR)" mal auf 2T anheben (1T ist meist etwas zu optimistisch), ansonsten die RAM-Spannung testhalber leicht erhöhen (in kleinen Schritten 1,55 bis max 1,6V).
EDIT: Am besten ist es anscheinend die SPD-Einstellungen IMMER zu prüfen. Bei mir ist dann zumindest die CT immer auf 2T gestellt. Trotzdem habe ich mir angewöhnt, die Timings manuell zu setzen. Und ja; ICH lese mir das Manual meines Mainboards durch, bevor ich überflüssige Fragen stelle (ich kennen den "RTFM"-Witz). Sehe aber bei vielen anderen, daß dort automatisch 1T eingestellt wird, was klappen kann, es aber nicht immer muß! [Meins ist dazu noch AMD-Basis mit 4 Speicherriegeln, und das ist eigentlich ein Ding was gern vor den Baum läuft!!!]

EDIT: Es gibt da auch noch einen Systembug in Win 7, für den es von MS auch einen Patch gibt (der Bug taucht unter unterschiedlichen Hardwarekonfigurationen auf und sorgt für sporadische Systemfreezes). Soweit ich weiß, ist der Patch im SP1 enthalten. Also: wenn noch nicht installiert, ist das auch eine Möglichkeit.
EDIT 2: ...und ja, ich bin eine Fledermaus, die jetzt weg muß, da es echt bald hell wird.


----------



## Christophär (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC friert häufig ein*

Vielen Dank für Euren nächtlichen Input! 

Ich bin seit gestern auf einer LAN bei Freunden und habe immer mehr den Verdacht, dass es ein Softwarefehler ist, da sich die Freezes inzwischen halbwegs provozieren lassen. Ich werde also auf jeden Fall mal das Servicepack installieren. Der PC ist zunächst 7-8 Stunden ohne Freeze gelaufen und als wir dann CS 1.6 spielen wollten, ist er immer innerhalb weniger Sekunden eingefrofren. Ich habe dann mal den neusten Treiber, den die Gainward-Homepage anbietet, runtergeladen (davor war der neuste Treiber von der Nvidia-Homepage installiert) und konnte dann wunderbar 2 Stunden spielen. Dann kam plötzlich wieder ein BSOD. Ich habe dann nochmal die Treiber neuinstalliert und diesmal ist am Ende der Treiberinstallation beim Neustart ein BSOD aufgetaucht. Danach hab ich dann wieder versucht CS 1.6 zu spielen, aber es kam immer sofort der BSOD. SC2 ging aber wieder ohne Probleme.

Wie kann ich genauer eingrenzen welche Treiber evtl Probleme machen?


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC friert häufig ein*

Der simpel1970 hat zur Auswertung von BSOD ein kleines HOW-TO geschrieben. Da besteht die Möglichkeit die Ursache des BSOD einzugrenzen. Versuch das mal. (Im Notfall Ergebnis hier posten...)
MfG


----------



## Christophär (11. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC friert häufig ein*

Das How-To von simpel1970 hat mich tatsächlich auf die Ursache das Fehlers gebracht. Schuld war der Marvell-Treiber.

Ich möchte mich nochmal herzlich bei allen Helfenden bedanken. Die schnelle und ausführliche Hilfe ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit und daher um so lobenswerter. Ich hoffe mein Rechner läuft ab sofort stabil und dass ich Euch nicht weiter mit meinen Problemen belästigen muss


----------



## Hübie (11. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC friert häufig ein*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Jetzt kannst du anderen helfen, da du selber dazugelernt hast. So funktioniert ein Forum 

Schönes Wochenende.

LG Hübie


----------

